# wooden knife presentation boxes



## RichBreese (Feb 28, 2014)

Hi All,

My son is started to make his own knives and we are going to start giving them to our friends and family as gifts. Does anyone know where we can get some wooden presentations boxes. We live in Socal but have had trouble fining anything that is reasonable.


----------



## mkriggen (Feb 28, 2014)

Here...
http://www.knifemaking.com/Knife-Cases-s/113.htm

Be well,
Mikey


----------

